# two nights of Flathead fishing



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Me and my buddy have been busy this weekend, first we did the Apalachicola gator classic tournament fished all night came home then fished yellow river all night, heres the results of the two nights of flatheading, we didn't win but we had some fun..


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice Cathunter!! Whiskers every where. Congrat's.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like a lot of catfish nuggets to me


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch fellas! When is the fish fry?


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice job cat hunter. I'm ready for the tournament next month. I cleaned all the channel cat from the tournament saturday and they were good!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

These guys are all fileted out and ready to be eaten, they will be frying up around noon, I can't wait we love our flatheads.will see u there skiff good luck..


----------

